# Cartweaver or CubeCart ???



## Andy.m83 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey peoples can someone tell me which one of these two cart systems is the overall better one.

CubeCart or Cartweaver




Andres.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Andy.m83 said:


> Hey peoples can someone tell me which one of these two cart systems is the overall better one.
> 
> CubeCart or Cartweaver
> 
> ...


Depends on your needs and abilities


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Two entirely different things. Hard to compare. 

Do you want to be selling the same day, or do you want to spend a lot of time finishing the building of your cart?

You can "open the box" on CubeCart and be selling within hours. The other looks like many hours just to get it integrated with your site. 

But if you have a Dreamweaver site and want to meld in a cart, go for it. 
.


----------



## Andy.m83 (Sep 8, 2006)

peteVA said:


> Two entirely different things. Hard to compare.
> 
> Do you want to be selling the same day, or do you want to spend a lot of time finishing the building of your cart?
> 
> ...




True True..... I think I'll go with cartweaver only because I can still keep my website looking and feeling the way I want it to look build a unique image and brand instead with cube cart just picking out a skin and uploading images into the appropriate cells.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

There you go. That was easy. Makes sense, too.

Good luck!
.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Andy.m83 said:


> True True..... I think I'll go with cartweaver only because I can still keep my website looking and feeling the way I want it to look build a unique image and brand instead with cube cart just picking out a skin and uploading images into the appropriate cells.


You can do the same with cubecart.


----------



## Andy.m83 (Sep 8, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> You can do the same with cubecart.



How?? you login through admin and you start re-laying out the template through
the back end? 

I'm just guessing here lol


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, you need to know html and css.

But the html of the cart is completely separate from the php, meaning that you can customize the look of the cart to anything you want and retain all of the functionality of it.


----------



## Andy.m83 (Sep 8, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> No, you need to know html and css.
> 
> But the html of the cart is completely separate from the php, meaning that you can customize the look of the cart to anything you want and retain all of the functionality of it.



Ah huh!...Obviously you can bring th files into dreamweaver and start laying out the html and css styles into your own.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, you can do that, too.


----------



## Andy.m83 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanx Everyone for your input, NOW I have a clear view and understanding on how I'm going to put this site togethere.

Andres.


----------

